# Stockings



## Fishe (Mar 25, 2013)

I have an exoterra and had a mismolt in it, would a good hripping platform be to stretch some panty hose over the top instead of the screen? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tony C (Mar 25, 2013)

Your best bet is to replace the aluminum screen with a softer variety like no-see-um mesh. It is very easy, simply remove the screen, pull out the rubber string (called "spline"), then remove the screen. Install the new mesh by laying it over the frame and pressing the spline back into place with a spline tool ($2-3 at Home Depot), then trim the excess material.


----------



## Fishe (Mar 25, 2013)

I just want to provide as much grip as possible, and I feel like screens arent that grippy


----------



## Danny. (Mar 25, 2013)

Fishe said:


> I just want to provide as much grip as possible, and I feel like screens arent that grippy


Screen works fine... I use it on all my enclosures...


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Screen's very grippy - I've never had a problem with it. I think pantyhose would actually be harder to grip.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 25, 2013)

Depends on the species. Larger species have difficulty gripping tight mesh as the spikes on their feet are too large for the holes. And some large species will fall during molt from metal screens. The best all-purpose material is mesh, like that used for cheap laundry bags, and/or to cover with a grid of twigs.

More details in these threads:

Enclosures and Housing: The Basics
Terrarium with lots of twigs
New Idolo Tank


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 25, 2013)

I just started screening my lids with multiple layers, a ff proof no see um mesh then a thicker mesh material for added grip. Either way the metal mesh exo lids should be swapped out for atleast some fiberglass screen.


----------



## Tony C (Mar 25, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I just started screening my lids with multiple layers, a ff proof no see um mesh then a thicker mesh material for added grip. Either way the metal mesh exo lids should be swapped out for atleast some fiberglass screen.


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 25, 2013)

Also don't forget guys you can take some fishing line and sew sticks, bamboo shoots or whatever into the lids to create a 3D lid with plenty options for grip.


----------



## Fishe (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, Im not confident enough to rip out the screen with breaking something or slicing myself, so Ill just glue some mesh and twigs to it, thanks


----------

